# BurstNET partners with UKfast



## mxmod (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi all just got this from UKfast as a BHost BurstNET customer.

I'd like to offer you a very warm welcome to UKFast, following your hosting solution's migration to our data centres this weekend. I'm incredibly proud to welcome you onboard and as you are part of the UKFast network now, I've included our press release below about this because I want you to see it before the press do.

Working with BurstNet this weekend, it became increasingly obvious that you would all benefit greatly from our 24/7 UK based support. We became inspired by the opportunity and made them an offer to completely amalgamate the whole BurstNet UK team into our own service department - which they accepted.

I think it's important to share with you some of the benefits you have automatically gained from our partnership. I've also added links in below so you can find out more about us.


We own and operate our own DCs, so you are now housed in one of the UK's most advanced data centres, with highly trained engineers on site 24/7 (1).
Our network will give you a much faster experience. Speed is crucial online. We were actually the business that forced Google to admit that speed was a part of their search engine rankings (2+3).
DC power is crucial and our power infrastructure team is managed by the North West's most experienced critical power expert, putting you in the very best possible hands (4).
Our award winning R&D team will be immediately hooking you into our monitoring software so that we can proactively watch over your solution (5).
With one of the highest NPS scores, at 59.2, of any business in the UK we focus on great service. The latest Satmetrix survey shows there are only two companies in the UK with a higher score. The Guardian also wrote a great article about our team recently (6).
Shortly, we'll be sending you more details about accessing our support systems but in the meantime, help will be available through your usual channels. I look forward to listening to your feedback on how to best serve you over the coming weeks and months as we get to know each other.

Best of British,

Jonathan Bowers
MD UKFast

Links to more information


http://www.ukfast.co.uk/our-datacentres.html

http://pdf.ukfast.net/UKFast_Case_Study_Troo_Healthcare.pdf
http://www.ukfast.co.uk/client-stories/troo-100percent-uptime-page-load-speeds-improved-with-dedicated-server.html
http://www.ukfast.co.uk/press-releases/ukfast-does-the-double-at-data-centre-awards.html
http://www.ukfast.co.uk/press-releases/ukfast-champions-innovation-for-greater-manchester.html
http://www.ukfast.co.uk/in-the-media/positive-attitude-helps-staff-connect-with-customers.html


*UKFast Completes First Acquisition*

Deal Grows Cloud Firm's Clients by 30%

Cloud and colocation firm UKFast has completed its first acquisition, just days after appointing its M&A director.

CEO Lawrence Jones confirmed today that the firm has completed the landmark deal to purchase the UK arm of American hosting firm BurstNET for an undisclosed sum.

The acquisition, which will grow the UKFast client base by 30%, was turned around quickly thanks to the firm's recent appointment of mergers and acquisitions director Catherine Houghton.

Jones said: "We've invested heavily in best-of-breed technology and purpose-built properties to house our clients in the most efficient, secure and reliable environment. We're thrilled to be bringing our new clients on board, giving them access to a higher level of network and support that will help them to achieve their own growth plans."

Shawn Arcus, BurstNET CEO, commented: "We approached Lawrence initially to discuss the migration of a number of racks from Telecity because of the value proposition UKFast could offer. We realised quickly that UKFast, with a strong focus on the UK, could offer our UK customers an enhanced level of service."

Following the acquisition, BurstNET's customers have successfully migrated to UKFast's wholly-owned data centres.

Jones continues: "We completed the deal quickly thanks to the expertise of our latest appointment, M&A director Catherine, without whom we could have missed the boat on the sale and lost out to a competitor."

Houghton said: "This is an exciting first step in our M&A programme and we already have a number of other acquisition opportunities in the pipeline which are currently under assessment."

UKFast was advised on the deal by Pinsent Masons, led by corporate partner Howard Gill, and assisted by senior associate Sarah Flinn.

Commenting on the deal, Gill said "It was great to work with the UKFast team once again on such a strategic deal for the Group. The acquisition fits in really well with UKFast's focus on growth, complemented by strategic acquisitions.

"The deal was completed in a very short timescale once the opportunity arose, which is testament in no small part to the focus and commitment of the UKFast management team, led by Lawrence Jones and including new M&A director Catherine Houghton."

Last month UKFast launched its giant-rivalling elastic cloud solution, eCloud, which brings a level of technology to the UK only previously seen with US cloud firms like Amazon. At the start of the year, the firm completed a significant £3m deal to secure the firm's new 50,000sq ft office campus.

ENDS


----------



## notFound (Jul 3, 2013)

Interesting, I hope the service does improve as it wasn't great really to be frank. UKFast are pretty good for managed services, I know quite a few people with them although overpriced of course so I guess you may see some price changes.


----------



## dominicl (Jul 3, 2013)

Do you mean BHost or BurstNET? I don't see BHost mentioned in that email anywhere...only BurstNET.


----------



## mxmod (Jul 3, 2013)

dominicl said:


> Do you mean BHost or BurstNET? I don't see BHost mentioned in that email anywhere...only BurstNET.


Yes i do mean BurstNET i should pay more attention.

Thanks, James


----------



## mxmod (Jul 3, 2013)

If someone could change the title i would be grateful.


----------



## notFound (Jul 3, 2013)

mxmod said:


> Yes i do mean BurstNET i should pay more attention.
> 
> Thanks, James


You got me excited.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Jul 3, 2013)

The title to this really needs changed.  BHost is not BurstNET and people reading it thinking it is BHost may get the wrong idea. 

Cheers!


----------



## MannDude (Jul 3, 2013)

Sorry, busy. I changed the title. Did BurstNET actually get acquired by UKFast or did they partner with them?


----------



## mxmod (Jul 3, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Sorry, busy. I changed the title. Did BurstNET actually get acquired by UKFast or did they partner with them?


From the second half of the post they say its the first acquisition for UKFast and they made a deal to purchase the UK arm of BurstNET for an undisclosed sum.

Cloud and colocation firm UKFast has completed its first acquisition, just days after appointing its M&A director.

CEO Lawrence Jones confirmed today that the firm has completed the landmark deal to purchase the UK arm of American hosting firm BurstNET for an undisclosed sum.

The acquisition, which will grow the UKFast client base by 30%, was turned around quickly thanks to the firm's recent appointment of mergers and acquisitions director Catherine Houghton.

Jones said: "We've invested heavily in best-o


----------

